# Ticketmaster: person whose cc was used must be one of the people attending the event.



## Happy Girl (24 Nov 2010)

My brother managed to get me 4 tickets (on HIS credit card) for Justin Bieber concert in March.

 Today that I noticed that the person whose credit card was used must be one of the people attending the concert.

I rang Ticketmaster and they gave me the official line that it is the "Bieber" management who set the rule & nothing they can do. 

They told me that a similar clause was put onto the tickets for Miley Cyrus last year. 

I asked them if my brother met me at the door with his passport could he give go-ahead to me & the 3 others people with me to enter the concert but was told that this was not the policy. 

Can anybody who attended the miley cyrus concert last year tell me how they went about checking id of everybody who came in. 

Having said that it would be just my luck to be the one to end up getting checked!


----------



## ajapale (29 Nov 2010)

Title expanded from Ticketmaster Policy.


----------



## Happy Girl (29 Nov 2010)

Thanks a mil Ajapale. Had considered doing something like that with title but afraid it might be considered as "bumping up post". Might help me get a response to my original question.


----------



## ney001 (30 Nov 2010)

I had a similar issue for the Olympia a couple of weeks ago.  I rang the Olympia directly and she told me to bring id and a letter from cc owner, letter was to show the last four digits of credit card and was to state that I was permitted to collect tickets - letter had to be signed.  Made no sense to me as anybody could have written it and signed it but there you go! .  I have often bought tickets for O2 for my sister and she has never had a problem entering venue with a friend - in fact I bought her bieber tickets for christmas so she'll be going with a credit card owner as well! - lets face it the bieber concert is for teenagers - very few of whom will have a credit card owner with them.


----------



## Sansan (30 Nov 2010)

Hi happygirl, could u bring your brothers cc with you and if an adult male is with u let him show it and pretend that it's his, I think it's ment to be one of these unenforceable ticket tout rules, or just say your brother is sick and could not attend, I don't think you will have a problem


----------



## Happy Girl (30 Nov 2010)

I rang ticketmaster and asked them if the cc owner was with me at the entrance booth and gave me permission to go in would it be ok but they just gave me the official line that these terms were clearly highlighted when buying the tickets. Am just hoping they will ease this rule closer to the date but leaves me a bit nervy about going to the concert in case there is a problem and especially when there are kids with me.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Yes, I had same problem with miley cyrus tickets for my nieces last year, ended up having to go with them (I had bought 3 tickets in the hopes that their mum would go with them) and it was torture!  Good luck with justin bieber!


----------



## tiger (30 Nov 2010)

It's probably a measure to help combat touting.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Nov 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> I rang ticketmaster and asked them if the cc owner was with me at the entrance booth and gave me permission to go in would it be ok but they just gave me the official line that these terms were clearly highlighted when buying the tickets. Am just hoping they will ease this rule closer to the date but leaves me a bit nervy about going to the concert in case there is a problem and especially when there are kids with me.


 
They won't ease the rule, they certainly didn't for Miley Cyrus last year. Your poor brother!!


----------



## alaskaonline (30 Nov 2010)

does that rule only apply to kid's concerts (younger generation) or in general with Ticketmaster now? When I bought my tickets for the Commitments there was nothing on the website stating such a rule.

I had a thread open for this Ticketmaster


----------



## Happy Girl (30 Nov 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> They won't ease the rule, they certainly didn't for Miley Cyrus last year. Your poor brother!!


 
Were you aware at the time if they were checking everybody for id as they went in?


----------



## Fat Boy (30 Nov 2010)

My wife brought my card and my driving licence for Miley Cyrus last year, as she purchased the tickets using my card, and I refused to bring the kids.

She was not stopped searched or questioned about it in any way on the way into the venue. Once the holder of the tickets has the credit card they were booked with I cannot see any hassle for admittance.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Nov 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Were you aware at the time if they were checking everybody for id as they went in?


I wasn't there myself, i followed the hassle on boards and I think Fat Boy's wife's experience was unusual. Does your brother have his full name or just an initial on the card?


----------



## Lyndan (30 Nov 2010)

What if you lost your Credit Card?!


----------



## Happy Girl (30 Nov 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> I wasn't there myself, i followed the hassle on boards and I think Fat Boy's wife's experience was unusual. Does your brother have his full name or just an initial on the card?


 
Not quite sure but dont see how it would make a difference. Even if his initial was just on it we have different surnames (I'm married) and he must also produce photographic id at the event according to ticketmaster. So they have you all ways.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Nov 2010)

Anyway, do you not think you're a bit old to be going to Justin Bieber concerts, Happy Girl? 

I bought four tickets on my credit card and I'll be giving whoever goes in with the girls a signed letter from me with a partially-obscured photocopy of the card. I can't see them being stopped or even checked, once there's an adult present.


----------



## Happy Girl (2 Dec 2010)

Just got the following email from Ticketmaster:

_Dear customer

The person who's name is on the tickets must be attending the show. They cannot walk people to the door
ID will be checked upon entering the venue and it will need to match the surname on the booking.
This strict rule has been put in place by the artists management and we cannot make any exceptions

Yours faithfully,
Customer Services Department
Ticketmaster Ireland
Grafton House, 70 Grafton St, Dublin 2 
T: +353 818 903001
_
_Guess me and Mrs. Moriarty will be goin for drinkies while waitin for the big boys who will have to go to see Justin with the kiddies!
_


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Dec 2010)

Thanks Happy Girl, mine's a large... oh, wait a minute... 

Bah, nonsense. How do they plan to check the ID of thousands of hysterical teeny boppers, many of whom probably have no photo ID in the first place?


----------



## Happy Girl (2 Dec 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Thanks Happy Girl, mine's a large... oh, wait a minute...
> 
> Bah, nonsense. How do they plan to check the ID of thousands of hysterical teeny boppers, many of whom probably have no photo ID in the first place?


 
They wont be checking ID of thousands of hysterical teeny boppers, only check ID of Credit Card holder who is supposed to be the one accompanying them.


----------



## WaterWater (3 Dec 2010)

Nah!  I'd say it will be more of a Ryanair job. Just stand behind someone whose suitcase is bigger than yours kind of thing.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/skinheads/dandywalker/skinheads.jpg?o=3


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Mar 2011)

Well tomorrow is "B" day and no sign of possibility of easing anti touting measures according to recent articles in newspapers. Just have to wait and hope I get in tomorrow evening.
In case I dont, Dr.Moriarty, would you check whether Mrs. Moriarty wants a small or a large tomorrow eve while ye all bopping around.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Mar 2011)

Plans have changed, Happy Girl. Now I'm doing backing vocals, so Mrs M and the kids all get backstage passes. Sorted.


----------



## csirl (7 Mar 2011)

alaskaonline said:


> does that rule only apply to kid's concerts (younger generation) or in general with Ticketmaster now? When I bought my tickets for the Commitments there was nothing on the website stating such a rule.
> 
> I had a thread open for this Ticketmaster


 
No, its an anti-touting thing - they dont want people buying tickets and selling to touts or others at higher that face value. The annual NFL American football game in Wembley also has these rules due to the excess in demand making it attractive to tout tickets.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Mar 2011)

csirl said:


> No, its an anti-touting thing - they dont want people buying tickets and selling to touts or others at higher that face value. The annual NFL American football game in Wembley also has these rules due to the excess in demand making it attractive to tout tickets.



Do you mean "No it won't apply to the Committment's gig" or "No it's not just a teeny concert thing and it applies to all concerts" ?

I presume when you stated "the excess in demand making it attractive to tout tickets" that Ticketmaster keeps the right to certain events and then make it very clearly visible on their site when you buy the tickets right? As said, it wasn't visible on their site at the time I bought the tickets...checked them a minute ago, tickets still available...


----------



## csirl (7 Mar 2011)

alaskaonline said:


> Do you mean "No it won't apply to the Committment's gig" or "No it's not just a teeny concert thing and it applies to all concerts" ?


 
I mean its not just a teeny concert thing i.e. its not due to the age of the audience - more to do with events with very high demand.

Not sure what Ticketmasters policy is in general, but for the NFL games they did heavily publicise that anti-touting strategies would apply, but werent specific as to what those measures would be.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Mar 2011)

From the email received last week:


> Please adhere to the Strict Anti-touting measures
> * When entering the venue valid ID (driving licence/passport) matching the surname on the tickets must be produced for inspection. Failure to provide this will result in not gaining entry to the event.
> * All tickets purchased within a booking must be presented together on entry.
> * Please note under 16's must be accompanied by a parent or guardian.
> * No queuing before 5pm.


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Mar 2011)

_Please adhere to the Strict Anti-touting measures_
_* When entering the venue valid ID (driving licence/passport) matching the *surname* on the tickets must be produced for inspection. Failure to provide this will result in not gaining entry to the event._
_* All tickets purchased within a booking must be presented together on entry._
_* Please note under 16's must be accompanied by a parent or guardian._
_* No queuing before 5pm. _

I dont know whether it is a possible easing of anti-touting measures or an oversight by Ticketmaster but first point above only refers to valid ID matching surname - not full name as in previous details regarding anti touting measures published by Ticketmaster. I would have no problem if this were the case as I could bring old passport with my maiden name on it which would match my brothers surname which is name on tickets.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Mar 2011)

> _Please adhere to the Strict Anti-touting measures_
> _* When entering the venue valid ID (driving licence/passport) matching the *surname* on the tickets must be produced for inspection. Failure to provide this will result in not gaining entry to the event._
> _* All tickets purchased within a booking must be presented together on entry._
> _* Please note under 16's must be accompanied by a parent or guardian._
> _* No queuing before 5pm _



This didn't come with my booking confirmation, email follow up or on the website the day I booked it so I presume, it doesn't apply to all concerts.


----------



## fizzelina (8 Mar 2011)

they are talking about this ticketmaster / justin bieber issue at the moment on Joe Duffy show....


----------



## Lauren (9 Mar 2011)

Anyone go last night? What was happening at the door?


----------



## Happy Girl (9 Mar 2011)

Yep got in ok. Just held closed passport in my hand wit tickets but they didnt look at it - just scanned tickets and in we went. They didnt appear to be looking at ID at all. More interested in taking large posters/placards off people goin in which was fair enuf as they would block peoples views. Great show altogether - very shiny/polished and has to be said very well performed. Kids were goin bezerk but fantastic atmosphere and Bieber certainly gave value for money. The two "Smith Kids" were performing and great DJ "Bluey" who really revved and crowd up before Bieber performed. Now I am goin to bed - had a late loud nite last nite and not able for it any more


----------

